# Bluetooth extender or repeater?



## easytim

I would like to get more range from my iPhone that uses bluetooth linked to my Pioneer receiver using a Pioneer AS-BT200 Bluetooth Adapter.

My walls in my new home are done with metal studs and it limits my range. I need to send the bluetooth signal going from my lanai to my wiring closet, so it picks it up better.

A bluetooth repeater of any kind or a way to get the bluetooth signal to the Pioneer AS-BT200 Bluetooth Adapter in the back of the receiver.

I have an extra cat5e and an extra RG6 going into the area of the Pioneer receiver that are clear and not being used for anything that the signal could be piped to

I'm new with bluetooth and not so new with other things. I think there must be a way to do this


----------



## gazoink

Which Pioneer AVR do you have?


----------



## rab-byte

You may be better serves by wifi streaming with data drops already there it shouldn't be too big a deal to add data to your AVR.


----------



## easytim

gazoink said:


> which pioneer avr do you have?


vsx-1022


----------



## gazoink

Your AVR has AirPlay capability built-in. Your IOS device can play to it without Bluetooth, no range limit within your WiFi coverage. Grab a manual and have a look. You'll like it better than Bluetooth in most cases.


----------



## easytim

gazoink said:


> Your AVR has AirPlay capability built-in. Your IOS device can play to it without Bluetooth, no range limit within your WiFi coverage. Grab a manual and have a look. You'll like it better than Bluetooth in most cases.


Thank you, I will check that out, Happy fathers Day


----------

